# Haydn Edition (Brilliant Classics, 2008)



## bwv1080

[I apologize in case my English is not good: it's not my mother tongue]

What do you think about the new 150 CDs Haydn Edition by Brilliant Classics?

Have you had the occasion to listen to (part of) it?

Is it worth buying? Why yes/no?

Which are the relevant Haydn works that are NOT included?


----------



## SPR

I have the mozart set. Its good. In fact, its a steal. I think I paid $120 bucks for it. Its not all 'the best you can find', but most of it is very good, some of it exceptional. Some of it only OK, but having a comprehensive set counts for alot in my book... being able to listen to all of it.

I am trying to decide between Haydn and Bach sets. I am leaning towards the Haydn set since I already have a fair amount of Bach on other discs and not as much Haydn who I am really beginning to enjoy. Brilliants Beethoven set gets mixed though positive reviews on Amazon but I have no first hand account of it.

I have heard some chatter that this (Haydn) set is perhaps the best set they (Brilliant) have made yet. For $150 bucks, I think its a no brainer ($1 per disc) I will be getting it soon I think.


----------



## bwv1080

By the way, I have bought the Haydn set: I'm just listening to it in this moment. I seems very good and enjoyable to me (but, again, maybe I don't possess enough musical culture to be able to distinguish the subtle differences between different performances). 

I've listened to some string quartets (that is, the part of the set I was really interested in): ok.
To some symphonies (especially the "London" that I had heard from another edition): ok.
Violin concertos (of which I had another edition that I liked much): ok.
I haven't tried the baryton stuff yet. 

I think that the set is worth buying for the string quartets + the symphonies + the concertos alone (i.e. even without songs, baryton things, piano sonatas etc.).
The drawback is that maybe Haydn's music (especially the symphonies and the sonatas) may sound a bit "homogeneus", but if you like classical (I mean, second '700) style it's ok.

P.S.: Hey, buy Bach too! I've bought it and I'm very happy with it - Maybe I'm not such an "expert" in classical music to be able to distinguish between different "historically informed" performances, but, being a fan of Bach, I really like having *all* of it, even though I already had a lot of his works!


----------



## Mendelssohn

I have the complete recordings of Mozart,Bach,Beethoven and Chopin...Haydn has not yet been released in Greece...I have to confess that I have never listened to Haydn with much tension...and I intend to do so when I buy the set.

And I admit I am a little surprised that Haydn's complete recordings cover 150 cds or even Bach's (with an astonishing list of a 1000-something works) cover 155 while Mozart's,who lived 40 or so years less, cover 170!!!

(For history:
Beethoven-85
Chopin-17
and my top favorite's Mendelssohn,even not yet completely recorded, is going to be around 120 cds!!!<which I almost can't believe-or shouldn't believe as they are rumors,even from serious sources>)


----------



## agoukass

I have the Brilliant Haydn piano sonatas at home and I must say that the collection is wonderful. 

As for owning complete editions, I only buy ones that I know I will listen to. I'm not sure if I will ever listen to everything that Haydn, Mendelssohn, or Beethoven ever wrote. I suppose that it is useful to have them for reference purposes, but I prefer to buy individual segments of the repertoire (piano works, orchestral works, etc.).


----------



## opus67

Mendelssohn said:


> And I admit I am a little surprised that Haydn's complete recordings cover 150 cds


This set does not cover all of Haydn's oeuvre; it is just the first volume.


----------



## lordemsworth

*good buy!*

I just ordered the complete Haydn set, bot don't have it yet and haven't heard any of the discs. Based on my experience with Beilliant's Mozart and Bach editions, I felt very comfortable buying the Haydn set. I agree that while the performances may be good throughout, they are generally not the best available. But those that are the best available will cost considerably more than thiese do. Also, having many Haydn CDs in my collection, my purpose in buying this set is to compare (with regard to the symphonies and string quartets) with what I already have and to determine if I am interested in items Ido not currently have in my collection(e.g., the operas).

By the way, the Mozart Edition is definitely worth buyimng for itself, excepting only the symphonies,which are given an o rendition on period instruments, but hardly definitive treatment. The Bach Edition is alo interesting, but it is worthwhile only as a starting point for initiating acollection of the cantatas, tyo be bettered as one's interest dicates. That may be due more to Bach's limitations that those of the performers, whom I thought to be very good throughout. You you are aBach affetienado, you may ignore my remarks regarding him.


----------

